# Bargains in Geneva



## jayeff (Feb 3, 2015)

Switzerland is normally regarded as an expensive place - so on several visits there in the past six years I have been amazed to buy suitcase-loads of classical cds at amazingly low prices from a store in the basement shopping area of Cornavin Station. I am due to be in Geneva again in May 2015, but have been told the shop has now gone - sad news! Does any member here know if maybe it has moved somewhere else? Or if there is any other store like it in Geneva?


----------

